# colour for user



## paddy (May 26, 2009)

any 1 know the code to make colour on user login ? ie:ls and [user@domain ~]$
thanks before


----------



## tangram (May 26, 2009)

Which shell are you using?

Regarding [cmd=]ls[/cmd], just alias [cmd=]ls[/cmd] to [cmd=]ls -FG[/cmd].

Have a look at ls(1) and to csh(1) (if you use t/csh shells) for more info.

And http://www.google.com will surely give some nice results .


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2009)

If you use tcsh just `$ setenv CLICOLOR` for colored ls output.


----------



## paddy (May 26, 2009)

i already make for root login , and now i want to make for user login , so is there any automatic code to make it happend ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

The man file says that /etc/csh.cshrc is executed for every csh instance, so setting the environment for all users should be done there (for (ba)sh it would be "export CLICOLOR=yes" in /etc/profile, I guess).


----------



## paddy (May 26, 2009)

i found this message -bash: export CLICOLOR=yes: command not found
when i edited /etc/profile


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

Works for me, with the intended result. In bash and sh. Even 
	
	



```
export CLICOLOR=
```
 works. It should also work on the command line itself.


----------



## BuSerD (May 26, 2009)

As the admin you have the ability to set this as you see fit but here is a great reference i have found to help you. Good luck.


----------



## tangram (May 26, 2009)

paddy said:
			
		

> i found this message -bash: export CLICOLOR=yes: command not found
> when i edited /etc/profile



Ok so you are using bash.

Here are some links related to bash prompt:
http://tuxtraining.com/2008/04/15/customizing-your-bash-prompt
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/linux/tips/prompt/
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/index.html

Beware of Linuxisms .


----------



## paddy (May 27, 2009)

thanks a lot guys that help me a lot ... thanks again


----------



## BuSerD (May 27, 2009)

Don't forget the tag the thread as "solved"


----------

